# Trysfjord Tipps



## necropolis (29. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
war Jemand schon mal im Trysfjord angeln und kann einem Norwegen Einsteiger paar Tipps geben?
Wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar, gern auch PN* *


----------

